# C:\symbols folder needed? W7x64



## porschedrifter (Aug 22, 2006)

Hello, I'm doing some basic c: cleanup and I came across a 2gb folder at C:\symbols.

I can't remember if I made this folder myself when playing with debug and downloading the symbols to that folder years ago or if it is created with the W7 x64 install.

Is this folder needed?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

*c:\symbols* is created by the Windows Kernel Debugger *Windbg*

You can delete the folder.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

